# Need Help ASAP



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

So here is my phone number if you are willing to call me to get better details then i post on here, (316-299-1670) 

Ok so i sold my TDI and was buying back my 88 QSW that i sold in sept to a friend (had no place for 2 cars during my internship), so it mostly set all this time as my friend did some work but never tagged it... Well i just picked it up today and got on the highway and under load it wont get above3.5k rpm, starts sputtering like its running out of fuel... bad gas? it had 1/4 a tank of fuel when it set, i topped it off right after i picked it up, figured it would help.... It did not do this when i sold it... maybe fuel filter?.... any help would be great, all the VW shops i trust are already closed tonight, i left a message for one to call me in the morning but im supposed to drive it 500 miles in 2 days... thanks


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Check the plugs, wires, cap and rotor. Make sure no moisture got in there. Also check all your vacuum lines and the intake boot between fuel distributor and throttle body. Hope this helps!


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

no will do thanks


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

So checked cap and rottor, looked good, wires are knewer... plugs need replaced, brother is bringing home some (works at O'riellys), fuel filter will be in tomorrow morning


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

CIS's dont like for a long period.. I would seafoam it through a vacuum hose and put some in the gas as well. You may have to adjust the little screw next to the distribution block. 

Good Luck.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Well replaced the spark plugs helped some, plan on seafoaming it tomorrow, and fuel filter


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup:

Hope it helps


----------

